# New pigeon lover!!!



## pipi (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm new, I've always wanted a pigeon because I admire their ability to bond for life. But, I'm unsure whether or not I can take care of one. I've heard their poop is very big and disgusting. What about toys? Do they need any? What about health issues? Do they get along with parrots? How easy is it to feed them as a baby? How big should their cage be if they're out all the time? Diet? I'm sure it isn't the same as most birds. So many questions that are hard to find answers online. What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

pipi said:


> I'm new, I've always wanted a pigeon because I admire their ability to bond for life. But, I'm unsure whether or not I can take care of one. I've heard their poop is very big and disgusting. What about toys? Do they need any? What about health issues? Do they get along with parrots? How easy is it to feed them as a baby? How big should their cage be if they're out all the time? Diet? I'm sure it isn't the same as most birds. So many questions that are hard to find answers online. What are the pros and cons?


Hi pipi, sorry for the late response. Hopefully you'll get additional advice from someone who knows better soon.

When pigeons are incubating eggs or staying in the nest with their young squabs, they don't leave the nest until their partner relieves them. They don't poop in the nest and hold it all in, so when they leave the nest they do have big droppings. Other than that, their droppings are small.

Some pigeons enjoy toys, some don't care for them. It's an individual thing. Try and see if your pigeon is interested.

Food: pigeons will eat seed mix and can also eat fruits and vegetables if chopped small enough. They'll also eat legumes, lentils, corn kernels, uncooked brown rice, peas, etc.

Hopefully others can give you advice about the cage and how hard\easy it is to feed them as babies. Good luck!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you thinking of getting an adult pigeon? If so, then I would suggest don't. They are very social creatures and prefer the company of their own kind to humans. It will be very cruel to keep a pigeon all by himself, an adult one will never bond with you.

Raising an abandoned baby is a different story. If found young enough, then he will bond with you and might become human imprinted. That, however, also creates problems when they become adults. They view you as their mate, and a male will often start showing aggression towards you.


----------



## pipi (Feb 8, 2019)

I plan to buy a baby pigeon at the pin feather stage, as it is young, but not too young to be extremely sensitive. They retail here for abt $3 (as a baby) and are very popular (as poultry for eggs and meat). If I get two instead of one would that stop them from being tame? I truly wouldn't want an untamed pigeon. Also, why do you think that it is cruel to keep a pigeon alone? If it thinks that it is a human, just like us, then there's no reason for it to be lonely, at least, in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, I have no issue whatsoever with having two pigeons. The more the merrier! But I'd like the reasoning behind it and if it is truly necessary. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Are you planning on them being indoor pigeons, or will you have coup\aviary for them outside?

Anyway, it is always better for the pigeon to have a mate, so two pigeons, if you're open to it (a male and a female or two females) is definitely the way to go. Not only it is important for the birds to socialize, but at a certain point they'll lay eggs and if you only have one bird, it will be very hard for her (and hard for you to watch) to sit on eggs alone because in nature the male and female take turns and relieve each other.

If you plan on keeping the pigeons indoors, you'll have to supplement their diet with calcium and D3, among other things, because of their lack of exposure to sun (sunlight through windows won't do). And buy fake eggs.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have had a lone pet feral (was nearly decapitated and broken wing from a fan) and she was our beloved family member for 8 years after we got her fixed up. We gave her hours of attention and many toys. She could not have a mate due to internal reproductive issues and could not fly well. She was totally friendly and seemed happy. We now have three pairs of pigeons . They vary in how friendly they are to me but seem happiest with their mates. If you decide to get a lone pigeon, recommend that you rescue a young nonreleasable pigeon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Getting 2 pigeons will always be better than just 1, especially if you can't spend that much time with them. Will be awfull to be stuck in a cage the whole day all by yourself with no company. If you handraise 2 babies, they will be tame. They might rather bond to each other but that will also be fine. At the end of the day, it's all about what's best for the pigeons in our care and not about us.


----------



## pipi (Feb 8, 2019)

well then, two pigeons it is! Sorry for so many questions, but I have a parrot, and if need be, I can separate them. Do you think they'll enjoy each other's company? Also, I'd like to keep them indoors, I've read about sunlight and the like. Luckily, my windows have a mesh covering so the sunlight won't be diverted or whatever. What about crop milk? Can I just feed them any baby formula suited for parrots (as they are much more common) or is there a specified product/recipe for them? How do I wean them onto their diet? What is their diet? I am also too afraid to feed them with a syringe as there is too much room for fatal error, I've read somewhere people who that the top of the syringe of, cover it with saran wrap, and put the bird's beak in there. It simulates how the pigeons put their beaks in their parents' throats to feed. Is this a suitable method? Finally, my last question, is there a way to sex them as they mature? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

A handrearing formula for parrots will be fine, no need to worry about crop milk. You can google on youtube "how to feed baby pigeons" and plenty of videos will be available. The cut off syringe method works best. Don't put them in with your parrot, he will harm them and even kill them. You can also do some reading on this website www.pigeonrescue.co.uk and scroll down to "handrearing baby pigeons".

Plse post a photo when you get them.


----------



## pipi (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks! Will do!


----------



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Pipi. Apart from buying the babies from a store, may I suggest you to also consider adopting a pair of rescued pigeons, as there are so many of them in need of a home? The page that Marina mentioned in her latest comment belongs to one such rescue groups, you can find a list of pigeons waiting for adoption on the page.

I am not sure how difficult it is to get they to bond with you, but I guess you can discuss that with the staff. It seems to me that many of them are used to be pets and are cuddling with their carer.

I am sorry if this slightly off-topic comment causes you any inconvenience.


----------



## pipi (Feb 8, 2019)

Just wanted to let you know that this isn't inconvenient at all. There aren't any adoption centers for any animal in Asia. But, the pigeon industry is huge. People sell them in their own homes, hand raised. They aren't common at all as pets. Right now I'm just doing some research in hopes of being able to create an incubator at home to keep the babies warm. I have high hopes. Wish me luck!


----------



## pipi (Feb 8, 2019)

Sorry for the extra question but I only have one more (probably). How big a cage should I get? Can I just put their food and water in a cardboard box and let them free fly in my bedroom? I'm on a kind of tight budget so if I know I can't afford the cage I won't be getting any pigeons in the first place. Just wanted to know, if there are any cheaper alternatives to a big flight cage. Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons aren't the best bird for a house pet. They are messy and throw their feed when they eat. You mentioned a mesh covering on your windows. Window glass or screen will block out the rays they need from the sun. So would need a calcium/D3 supplement.
Letting them fly free in your bedroom would allow them to leave droppings all over. They need a cage they can move around in, and wide enough to be able to flap their wings in. And a couple of hours a day of out of cage time.


----------



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

Pipi, then you are saving 2 pigeons from being killed for meat, that's great  Somehow I assumed that you live in the US, sorry.

As for letting pigeons fly free in your bedroom, Jay3 is right that their droppings will be a big problem, whether you can manage depends on how large your room is, how much furniture you have and of course how busy you are.

My 2 pigeons fly free in my house too and have a small cage to nest and sleep at night. But they have access to 3 bed rooms not just 1 and we have just basic furniture and tiled floors so it make things easier. I use shower curtains to spread on and cover my beds and other important things when I am not at home. They tend to have some favorite perches so you can organize your stuff away from them. Still, around 50% (a very rough approximation of course ) of their droppings will be on unwanted places. I think that if you cannot put aside at least 1 hour a day just for cleaning their droppings, you should not let them fly free.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi pipi 

Just a few points to add :

Definitely get a cage for them even if u keep in your room,it gives them a sense of security and home.

If you have option, then better to get a bit older than 'pin feather' stage. it would save you the worry of hand feeding them etc. If you can get them at the stage where that are just stating to eat on their own then they can still bond to you in my opinion/experiance.

Best not to put them in with your parrots!

You don't need a big flight cage, but atleast a decent sized (search Forum for info) cage in your room which they identify as their home. Later on, after weeks I would suggest, you can try to free fly them in your room. Be prepared for pigeon poop all over if you plan to free fly in room.

Definitely 2 is better than 1 pigeon.

Also agree on Calcium, D3, vitamin supplements if you plan on keeping it indoors all the time.

Good posts on the Forum regarding their feed, be ready to read up and do your research so that you can best take care of your pigeons.

Good Luck


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Hi,
I understand your desire to have a pet pigeon that you’re closely bonded to, but if your pigeons are going to be kept indoors, then I would strongly recommend adopting a pigeon that requires to be kept indoors due to previous injury or such. When I see my pigeons flying around together, they are clearly loving it and having fun, and I can’t imagine ever keeping them locked up inside. Pigeons aren’t the best companion animals, they’re best being kept outside and allowed to fly free. I wouldn’t recommend adopting a pigeon that could have a life of freedom in front of it, as it seems quite cruel to withhold its freedom by keeping it indoors... it’s almost like a prison.
This isn’t any judgement towards you at all, it’s just my honest opinion on how pigeons should be kept. 🙂 I personally would love to have an indoors pigeon that I am closely bonded with, but I know that I just can’t do that. It would feel cruel and artificial to me.
But, that’s just my opinion. I think it’s important to always think about what the best for the animal is, rather than what is convenient to me, if that makes sense.
Anyway, good luck, and welcome to the world of pigeons. 🙂


----------



## TucknZoe (Feb 18, 2019)

Heya! I would totally recommend a Pigeon if you really believe you want one! I've personally got a mated pair of Doves, and I love them to death! They're much simpler in terms of care compared to any sort of Parrot, in my experience. 
Anyways, I'd recommend getting a younger Piegon pair definitely. You can get a single Pigeon, but I've found that having two can help them feel more confident around you and other things. One Pigeon is more prone to boredom and thus, feather plucking. I've had my Doves since they were young, and they both have a deep bond with each other, but have also created a bond with me, and will avidly preen and follow me around, or nap on my shoulder, depending on what I am doing. 

As far as cage and such, I just bought a 48 inch dog crate, and I've found it works great for much cheaper! They've plenty of room to fly and such when I'm gone. I only recommend using dog crates as Pigeon/Dove cages in reference to birds though. I haven't known pigeons or doves to really try to escape. They may poke their head out now and then, but my babies typically prefer to keep their head inside the cage rather than between the bars. My doves personally enjoy toys. I make my own for them, but they've got a few store bought small toys that they love as well. I keep them in there for entertainment, but pieces of paper and little bits of hay are interesting to them as well. 

Pigeons should have a diet consisting of mainly pellets and seeds, but mine love the opportunity to eat fruits and veggies now and then. I buy Harrison super fine pellets and mix with Hagen's Pigeon and Dove mix for their usual feeding, and they love it! They eat every bit of it(besides the corn pieces.), And will now accept pellets as treats. I find it easier to buy seed in a 25 pound bag, if possible. It lasts ages and is cheaper than buying every few months. Obviously , if using this method you've gotta keep it in an airtight container and such, but that's not too hard. 

Sorry this is so long! Pigeons should have about 3-5 perches. I use 2 natural perches (cleaned and taken from outside works wonderfully.) 1 rope perch, and 2 flat perches, and still have room to fly. 

Regarding messes: They're usually small and easy to clean! They sit on their nests for long periods of time, and that's when it's usually largest. 

Anyways, Pigeons are Hardy and fun little companions, and quite easy to take care of. Diseases are best prevented. Cleaning the cage and stuff inside the cage should be a regular thing. I change water every other day, and clean their cage about every day. They can be messy, but they're so rewarding! 

If you give them time, they will bond with you, and eagerly waiting to come out when you get home, or happily coo on your head. 

If you have any questions, please feel free to message me!! Best of luck! 😄


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi pipi! 

If you are thinking about keeping the pigeons free in your room, you could buy a storage shelf. In my experience, it's a good way to give them a place where nesting, sleeping at night, eating, etc...In short, a good pigeon home! 

I bought a cheap one (I paid it about 10 euro. Here is a link:

https://www.leroymerlin.fr/v3/p/pro...ablettes-l-72-5-x-h-145-x-p-30-cm-e1500998682

it's in French language but you can see the photos). My pigeons love this solution. 

You can easily organize it: I cover all the 4-shelves with paper (I collect free paper around the city) and replace it twice a day. 
I put on one of the shelves a plastic fruit crate like the one in the pic: you just have to put paper inside it. It's easy to wash (for example, you can wash it in the bath tube) and to keep clean, you can also periodically replace it with a new one. It's a good nest! 
Lastly, you just have to put on your storage shelf water and food bowls (or, for food, plastic flower pot saucers). 

As I wanted to protect the wall behind the shelf I put a remnant of wall paper on the back of the shelf (see the pic, btw she is Aurora). 
To protect the floor from poops I put paper on the ground.

Of course, if you want to keep your birds free in a room, you need time, patience and a bit of "spirit of sacrifice" 😄.

If you need any advice about how to organize your room, feel free to ask!

Oh, I want to add.. If you have time and patience you could also handmade a small "home", if you are interested I can explain you how to make one!


----------

